# The World's 50 Best Restaurants 2013



## eaglerock (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is the list: http://www.theworlds50best.com/list/1-50-winners/

You can see some amazing pictures from Facebook.

They are super talented people. congratulation for all of them.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 29, 2013)

Guess giving food poisoning to the majority of your guests for an entire week doesn't help you keep the #1 spot.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 29, 2013)

I see your point Johnny


----------



## pumbaa (Apr 29, 2013)

alenia slipped to 15 was number 6 last year


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 29, 2013)

pumbaa said:


> alenia slipped to 15 was number 6 last year



Last years list had a nice overview where you could easily see who rose and fell. This year you have to go one by one. Going through the list there were quite a few US based places that dropped, making room for up and coming Australasia and South American places it seems.

Grant did win the "Chef's Choice" award however.


----------



## pumbaa (Apr 29, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> Last years list had a nice overview where you could easily see who rose and fell. This year you have to go one by one. Going through the list there were quite a few US based places that dropped, making room for up and coming Australasia and South American places it seems.
> 
> Grant did win the "Chef's Choice" award however.


I saw that, I also don't think this is the same list I was comparing against as last year. Maybe it was food and wine that Alenia was 6. I noticed a ton of Brazilian, Spanish, Australian, South African, and Mexican restaurants moved onto the list. 2 in Mexico city, 3-4 in Spain with it holding #1 which hasn't been done since El Bulli, and others.


----------



## lechef (Apr 29, 2013)

Good to get a new # 1, from what I've heard the Roca-brothers really deserved it, and the restaurant at the top 10 are all so good in their separate ways so good to mix up the top. Had hoped to see the norwegian Maaemo on the list but its a though group of restaurants, a lot of good chefs!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 29, 2013)

pumbaa said:


> I saw that, I also don't think this is the same list I was comparing against as last year. Maybe it was food and wine that Alenia was 6. I noticed a ton of Brazilian, Spanish, Australian, South African, and Mexican restaurants moved onto the list. 2 in Mexico city, 3-4 in Spain with it holding #1 which hasn't been done since El Bulli, and others.



You were close, they were 7th last year.


----------



## pumbaa (Apr 29, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> You were close, they were 7th last year.



I was going off memory but still a high rank for an American restaurant


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 29, 2013)

pumbaa said:


> I was going off memory but still a high rank for an American restaurant



And Eleven Madison Park went from 10 last year to 5 this year.

Per Se also dropped from 6 to 11.


----------



## pumbaa (Apr 29, 2013)

11 madison park is the best meal i have ever had in my life.


----------



## xuz (Apr 29, 2013)

#18: You don't like my food? Get outta here.


----------



## Line cooked (Apr 29, 2013)

Slightly unrelated but the Cellar de Can Roca cook book drops this week...#1 and a cook book release in the same week has to be a good feeling for them....Joan Roca's Sous Vide cookbook was a revelation when it came out and now this ...talk about game changers


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Apr 30, 2013)

Very diverse list and interesting. I wonder how extensive their 'research' must be though? No restaurant from China or India in there. Perhaps the judges don't visit?


----------



## eaglerock (Apr 30, 2013)

3 places in the top 50 came from China.


----------



## MadMel (Apr 30, 2013)

There were some drastic drops and gains. Iggy's dropped out if the top 50. Both Narisawa and Ryugin gained. Attica was the one that surprised me the most though!


----------



## eaglerock (Apr 30, 2013)

I was most surprised by the Fat Duck.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 30, 2013)

It's nice to see two of Keller's spots on the list again. But surprised Noma didn't drop more. Not really, I've talked to people who have eaten there, so they deserve it, but with the controversy last year, it's hard for people to move on.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (May 1, 2013)

eaglerock said:


> 3 places in the top 50 came from China.



Whoops, you're right. I looked too quickly.

However, just one in Shanghai in mainland China. Two in HK, but I guess I still don't think it HK as 'China'.


----------



## Lefty (May 1, 2013)

None from Canada? Europea, in Montreal is hands down the best meal I've eaten, as The Only on King, in London is damn good.


----------

